# Final judgement set for Sept. 22nd!



## peace (Jan 19, 2011)

I can't believe it! My soon to be ex wife now is really facing the music. After she filed for divorce and handed me the MSA along with the parenting plan, she was fired from her job because she had blown all her vacation time and sick time. She used an attorney that worked at her job, this attorney was an attorney for the company and was helping her with the petition. Since she was fired the attorney blew her off because he did not want the company to know that he was helping her on company time.

So she started to be nicer to me and to my brother who is my attorney. My brother told her that this can end nicely if you agree to the counter petition, if not you need to hire an attorney because I can not talk to you about this case for that matter. So when I presented her with the MSA and the parenting plan she accepted and signed it. It was the happiest day of my life, our child will be split 50/50 with no child support.

I never thought that I could be so happy in my life after all that she has done to me and my daughter. I am looking forward for Sept 22. that will be the start of my new chapter in life. Free from a lying bitc!. I now see the big light in front of me like I never thought I could months ago. I have a huge plan ahead of me and wont reveal it until this hearing is final. I have never been so happy in my life. Thanks to all my TAM friends here for all your support, I could not have done it without you all.


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

This is more or less what I offered my wife. Please keep us updated as you unfold your plan. I'm very interested in how this all works out


----------

